# How do drivers feel about a PAX in the front seat w/Covid?



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says “can I sit up front”? I tell him “No”, he’s also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said “hows everyone going to fit”? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, “oh I didn’t know” card and then proceeds to tell me he’ll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him “cash is king” but for some reason he’d never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole “come on bro, you’d be helping us out and doing us a favor”. I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he’ll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I’d take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn’t a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don’t give a shit about masks. It’s the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they’re not sick or coughing then I’m ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Erik M said:


> Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front?


TOS says no; so it's a no 100% of the time. Only way to 'train' pax. Otherwise you get the 'all the other drivers......' bs. It's not brain surgery to request a 2nd RS from another cell.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm 100% "no" on this, and at least 4-5 times a week I get groups of 4 who argue with me. Bad part is not getting cancelation fees from Uber.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Absolutely it is a cancel for me right now. 

On February 16 I get my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine. After that, front seat is okay, but masks required by all still.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Passengers are pretty grateful for this one and I’m happy to allow it. Always a rush of relief and a smile from their end. Not the least bit interested in keeping up the apps’ charades.


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier)


Good boy, you guys ruined multiplier. 1.4x hilarious...


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

MikhailCA said:


> Good boy, you guys ruined multiplier. 1.4x hilarious...


Gotta luv those trolls, never a dull moment as long as they're around!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Classical Telecaster said:


> On February 16 I get my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine. After that, front seat is okay, but masks required by all still.


You might want to give it a couple of weeks after getting the second shot. It takes a few days before your body develops the resulting immunity.

But you probably already knew that.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Nope sorry.... No need to discuss. Next


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

NO passengers in the front. I didn't like it before covid. I keep a nice pile of crap on my front passenger seat now


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

This has been discussed endlessly on these forums, but I'm still fairly certain that payments for injuries to a front seat passenger normally covered under Uber's insurance would be denied based on a driver's failure to follow the policy of "no front seat passengers." Seems that would be the FIRST thing that a corporate attorney would pull out of his toolbox.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

“Sorry Uber is currently only allowing 3 per UberX. I’d be happy to make an exception for a cash tip in the amount of... x”. “But other drivers havnt had a problem!” “That’s nice, you’re welcome to try another driver, if you’d like to ride with me then you know what you must do”.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Volvonaut said:


> Passengers are pretty grateful for this one and I'm happy to allow it. Always a rush of relief and a smile from their end. Not the least bit interested in keeping up the apps' charades.


I'm right there with ya on that one.
Now- that said, I do not allow for the "+1"
Lately, I've been driving solely on X due to my current vehicle situation and my XL being utilized for other means. The waybill clearly shows "3" as the number of covered passengers; given my middle-of-night hours (any time, for that matter), the chance of an accident/incident- regardless of fault- is simply too high for me to find myself in an irreparable circumstance I knowingly put myself into; a circumstance by which I will truly feel regret, and that would 100%- especially for X pay levels. One significant point being: in this vehicle, I am simply unable to "up-charge later."

Now, as mentioned, I don't typically mind the front-seat "issue" (it's always a judgement call, of course; frankly, I usually feel more comfortable with a single pax up front- especially if it's a male at 4:13AM). 
Front seat, sure. 4 pax in X, no. Once my other vehicle is able to be utilized more often, I'll reassess. Until then... &#128077;&#127996;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The pax sees the no front seat requirement when they order the ride.
If they don't want to follow this rule, what other rules might they break?
I've had a couple pax try when walking up to my car, but I point them to the back seat.
Haven't had any problems.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

I have had some of the nicest looking people turn into complete jerks when I say the front seat is off limits. ALL say something asking the lines of; "the other Uber driver didn't have a problem with it." Most satisfying recent incident was a group of four that piled three into the back seat, one stood at the front, waiting for me to move all my stuff. They were chatting away about business school here at our university, and I happen to be an alum from 20 years ago. When I refused the front seat and said it was against our policy and terms of service, they turned ugly and insulting. One said something like; "good luck with your s.hit taxi gig" as he slid out. His girlfriend dropped her phone on the seat, I saw it but held my tongue. Waited five minutes around the corner, my phone blows up ringing multiple times. I agree to meet them in front, the "s.hit taxi gig" guy comes out all jolly and smiling. Tries to hand me $40. I refused, asked if they are biz school people, he says "yes." I tell him my name, graduation year; "Look me up in the alumni directory." I fully realize that this just sets me up for incredulity and forced sympathy, "how low he has fallen" sort of thing but it doesn't change the fact that I am an alum, and they are now free to look me up in the directory and see what I did for the last 35 years; before and after my program. (I was sponsored by my then-employer.) In fact, I have several regulars from the biz school that know me, and we always have great conversations. So no, you can't sit in the m.tha'f.ucking front seat, as.s.h.ole.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

According to the Public Health Emergency Decree issued by the Mayor of the District of Columbia, passengers are barred from the front seat in limousines, taxicabs and TNC vehicles. The Governors of the State of Maryland and the Commonwealth of Virginia also have banned front seat riders. For this reason, alone, no one rides up front. ................not sorry...................


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> TOS says no; so it's a no 100% of the time. Only way to 'train' pax. Otherwise you get the 'all the other drivers......' bs. It's not brain surgery to request a 2nd RS from another cell.


Front seat with you? &#128299;


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

For a nice cash fee up-front, yes. Otherwise, three people max in my vehicle or order an XL.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

btone31 said:


> For a nice cash fee up-front, yes.


so when the pax tries it again, they will use 'the other driver said it was ok' excuse?

way to go Deactivation coming your way soon.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> According to the Public Health Emergency Decree issued by the Mayor of the District of Columbia, passengers are barred from the front seat in limousines, taxicabs and TNC vehicles. The Governors of the State of Maryland and the Commonwealth of Virginia also have banned front seat riders. For this reason, alone, no one rides up front. ................not sorry...................


That's actually a good point I'm going to raise for now on when this situation comes up again....its barred by the state of California...sorry!!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> According to the Public Health Emergency Decree issued by the Mayor of the District of Columbia, passengers are barred from the front seat in limousines, taxicabs and TNC vehicles. The Governors of the State of Maryland and the Commonwealth of Virginia also have banned front seat riders. For this reason, alone, no one rides up front. ................not sorry...................


I'm not aware of anything in Virginia related to uber/lyft. How could the governor regulate passengers in a private vehicle? We're not taxicabs or limousines. I searched and couldn't find anything, if you know where I can find this I would love to have it to refer to.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm not aware of anything in Virginia related to uber/lyft. How could the governor regulate passengers in a private vehicle? We're not taxicabs or limousines. I searched and couldn't find anything, if you know where I can find this I would love to have it to refer to.


I think he said the mayor of D.C.. Isn't D.C. it's own state or country or some shit not part of Virginia? Prob have to Google D.C. related ride share laws.



Cvillegordo said:


> This has been discussed endlessly on these forums, but I'm still fairly certain that payments for injuries to a front seat passenger normally covered under Uber's insurance would be denied based on a driver's failure to follow the policy of "no front seat passengers." Seems that would be the FIRST thing that a corporate attorney would pull out of his toolbox.


Your prob right but not every OP is on here that often to have seen the previous threads. Good thing you can see the discussion heading before responding on its board. When I see something I've already seen before or read I simply just pass over it onto the next one. No sarcasm intended.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

[HEADING=2]How do drivers feel about a PAX in the front seat w/Covid[/HEADING]

I wouldn't want anyone with Covid in the front seat


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> Passengers are pretty grateful for this one and I'm happy to allow it. Always a rush of relief and a smile from their end. Not the least bit interested in keeping up the apps' charades.


If it works for you, great. Keep doing you, yanno? I bend/stretch TOS once in awhile, too, depending on my own reasoning and the circumstances. We're humans transporting humans... everyone's a wildcard.

Just be aware that doing a ride in violation of TOS CAN (although, as far as I can tell, neither company has enforced this as of yet) void your coverage with U/L. Also, if *voided* by U/L's coverage, your Rideshare Endorsement will also refuse coverage (Lyft Rep in Paterson NJ looked this up and it was in her binder in black & white) and, since you were driving for profit (cough, cough LOL) your personal coverage won't be in play, either.

I don't care HOW good a driver anyone is... stuff happens.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I just let them sit wherever when I drove last year. My car, my rules, and I don't care to be super uptight or create additional points of contention that inevitably backfire on the driver. Enforcing the mask is bad enough. Plus we're all adults, like let's just cut the shit. You're far more likely to be screwed over by petty, vindictive pax than get in a major accident. Just my 2c.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

But there not your rules when it comes to TOs. Suzecb explains why and what could happen. 

Not to mention here again the issues people who do follow the TOs have with drivers like you not enforcing the TOs.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The more miles that you drive, the more likely it is that you will be involved in a collision. This is why insurance companies charge you more if you drive more.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The more miles that you drive, the more likely it is that you will be involved in a collision. This is why insurance companies charge you more if you drive more.


that's why I only drive home drunk from bars that are close to my house
It's science


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Please explain to me how where a PAX sits in your car changes the chance of them transferring the virus to you. Show me evidence not opinion. The whole 3 people instead of 4 and no front seat in my opinion if a feel good policy from Uber.

Every ping I get that has 4 people and I tell them only 3 cancels and requests another X driver. That driver pulls up and takes them away. I am willing to bet more drivers ignore the 3 passenger policy than enforce it.

Some of my waybills from this weekend say 4 passengers some say 3 passengers. What's up with that?

Uber still is not paying cancel fees to me, sorry for the inconvenience we are working on it.


----------



## hy1368 (Jun 5, 2016)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says "can I sit up front"? I tell him "No", he's also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said "hows everyone going to fit"? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, "oh I didn't know" card and then proceeds to tell me he'll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him "cash is king" but for some reason he'd never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole "come on bro, you'd be helping us out and doing us a favor". I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he'll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I'd take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn't a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don't give a shit about masks. It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


This thread has been discussed numerous times before.Why would you ask a STUPID question that you already knew the answer ?


----------



## freee.taxicab.tech (Feb 1, 2021)

dont care where they sit 1 bit
cause im not a scary lil .....

its like no one can read the constitution haha

i wish one of these criminals would try and tell me what to wear

soon as i pull up i cough all over everything and pull my mask up lmao
i kid i kid of course

but hey mask on and the cabin polluted so much for that selphy check huh?

guerilla tactics weirdos

all you weirdos bet you speed dont follow that mandate huh?
speeding more likely to get ya killed than covid
cuz math is fun


----------



## Phatdollar (Dec 6, 2020)

No real issues with pax up front, I just say no. They then get in and see the partition I have and say oh you are for real, good for you. Yes Odd... I had issues with 5 pax trying to ride when it's 3 max acting like they don't know. The answer Nope, only 3 pax I have 3 seat belts in the back that'd all I can carry.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Justkeepswimming said:


> "Sorry Uber is currently only allowing 3 per UberX. I'd be happy to make an exception for a cash tip in the amount of... x". "But other drivers havnt had a problem!" "That's nice, you're welcome to try another driver, if you'd like to ride with me then you know what you must do".


Then enjoy your cash tip, 1-star, and retaliatory false complaint about intoxication, sexual harassment, not wearing a mask, picking up wrong passenger, etc.

It's far better to just wait out the timer and cancel.... unless you just don't care about deactivation.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Erik M said:


> I don't give a shit about masks


But then....


Erik M said:


> It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


It sure seems like you DO give a shit.



Erik M said:


> That's actually a good point I'm going to raise for now on when this situation comes up again....its barred by the state of California...sorry!!!


Front seat passengers have been know to cause cancer in the state of Califorinia.



wallae said:


> that's why I only drive home drunk from bars that are close to my house
> It's science


And as Fauci taught us, follow the "science"....despite actual facts.

_"An estimated 52 percent of car accidents occur within 5 miles of a person's home, and 77 percent occur within 15 miles or less, according to a study conducted by Progressive Insurance."

"Surveys reveal that the most car accidents happen within five minutes or less of a driver's home.The most common type of collision that happens within this radius is drivers hitting parked cars."_


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I have pax who sit up front nearly every night. It doesn't bother me. I don't think sitting in the back makes things safer for COVID. Afterall, people in the back are breathing *forwards*.

In fact, when I see 3 pax I let them know they can sit up front if they want so they don't have to all cram in the back. And when I drive XL and I see 4 pax I also let them know they can ride up front because it slows everything down when people try and get in the third row. Plus I always worry about people losing items or leaving a mess in the third row. It is a lot more effort for me to check the third row than the second and I don't want to show up on an XL run with a pissy third row seat from the last pax.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Good 


Trafficat said:


> I have pax who sit up front nearly every night. It doesn't bother me. I don't think sitting in the back makes things safer for COVID. Afterall, people in the back are breathing *forwards*.
> 
> In fact, when I see 3 pax I let them know they can sit up front if they want so they don't have to all cram in the back. And when I drive XL and I see 4 pax I also let them know they can ride up front because it slows everything down when people try and get in the third row. Plus I always worry about people losing items or leaving a mess in the third row. It is a lot more effort for me to check the third row than the second and I don't want to show up on an XL run with a pissy third row seat from the last pax.


Good point!



Schmanthony said:


> Then enjoy your cash tip, 1-star, and retaliatory false complaint about intoxication, sexual harassment, not wearing a mask, picking up wrong passenger, etc.
> 
> It's far better to just wait out the timer and cancel.... unless you just don't care about deactivation.


Those dash cams come in handy!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Tech


Cvillegordo said:


> I'm not aware of anything in Virginia related to uber/lyft. How could the governor regulate passengers in a private vehicle? We're not taxicabs or limousines. I searched and couldn't find anything, if you know where I can find this I would love to have it to refer to.


Technically, while driving for hire, your car is a private vehicle (not owned by the gov't), but its status as a PERSONAL vehicle is changed to being a commercial enterprise, subject to all the laws, ordinances, rules & regulations of any business.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Tech
> 
> Technically, while driving for hire, your car is a private vehicle (not owned by the gov't), but its status as a PERSONAL vehicle is changed to being a commercial enterprise, subject to all the laws, ordinances, rules & regulations of any business.


Except that you/we are not a "business." We are contractors. Not sure if this is the same thing, interesting. 
Still looking for a citation or link to anything the governor proclaimed about rideshare.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

com·mer·cial ve·hi·cle
/kəˌmərSHəl ˈvēəkəl/

_noun_

a vehicle used for carrying goods or fare-paying passengers.

Definitions from Oxford Languages

Contractors are a business



Cvillegordo said:


> I'm not aware of anything in Virginia related to uber/lyft. How could the governor regulate passengers in a private vehicle? We're not taxicabs or limousines. I searched and couldn't find anything, if you know where I can find this I would love to have it to refer to.


Rideshare is a contractor.

contractors are a business.

I really still don't understand how people cannot correlate those and get it right to figure out the fact that you are a business


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

W00dbutcher said:


> com·mer·cial ve·hi·cle
> /kəˌmərSHəl ˈvēəkəl/
> 
> _noun_
> ...


I've noticed in multiple threats the same people like to argue over miniscule things......trolling, perhaps, passing the time while waiting for a ride request to come in, perhaps, just your A typical asshole....most likely!!



hy1368 said:


> This thread has been discussed numerous times before.Why would you ask a STUPID question that you already knew the answer ?


Yet you took the time to read and respond......momma says, stupid is is stupid does!!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Anyone have anything I can refer to from the Governor of Virginia? Still haven't found that. Not talking about an oblique reference based on general definitions.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Erik M said:


> I've noticed in multiple threats the same people like to argue over miniscule things......trolling, perhaps, passing the time while waiting for a ride request to come in, perhaps, just your A typical @@@@@@@....most likely!!
> 
> 
> Yet you took the time to read and respond......momma says, stupid is is stupid does!!


I'm not sure if I use the word minuscule
I'd probably use Infinitesimal


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says "can I sit up front"? I tell him "No", he's also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said "hows everyone going to fit"? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, "oh I didn't know" card and then proceeds to tell me he'll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him "cash is king" but for some reason he'd never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole "come on bro, you'd be helping us out and doing us a favor". I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he'll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I'd take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn't a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don't give a shit about masks. It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


I'm wearing good fitting n95 masks and usually roll down the window (Florida) so to be honest I sometimes will let a passenger sit up front. The main factor is whether or not they are being a jerk about it or if I happen to have something on the seat or floor.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

It was with great pleasure that I closed my front right seat to all Uber / Lyft passengers when the guidelines came out...and I haven't budged a whit on that one. I've cancelled a few for pax x4; one for pax x3 demanding one up front.

If rider lacks a mask I give them one. Ride doesn't start until everyone's mask covers mouth and nose. If anyone doesn't mask up until after aboard, that's ok, but my driver side window comes down for some extra ventilation for an extra minute or so.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Erik M said:


> Good
> 
> Good point!
> 
> ...


Uber won't even look at it. You'll just suddenly get a message that you've been deactivated and "the decision is final." End of story.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says "can I sit up front"? I tell him "No", he's also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said "hows everyone going to fit"? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, "oh I didn't know" card and then proceeds to tell me he'll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him "cash is king" but for some reason he'd never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole "come on bro, you'd be helping us out and doing us a favor". I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he'll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I'd take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn't a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don't give a shit about masks. It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


No pax upfront ever again. 3 in the back. If there's 4 or more - cancel and move on.


----------



## Westerner (Dec 22, 2016)

I didn’t like people sitting in front before COVID but would allow it then. After COVID it was not only NO but HELL NO


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Cvillegordo said:


> Except that you/we are not a "business." We are contractors. Not sure if this is the same thing, interesting.
> Still looking for a citation or link to anything the governor proclaimed about rideshare.


Contractors are in business. Just because you didn't register a business name doesn't mean you're not using your car to make money, which is the definition of being in business.

Hell, a kid's lemonade stand is a business enterprise.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> TOS says no; so it's a no 100% of the time. Only way to 'train' pax. Otherwise you get the 'all the other drivers......' bs. It's not brain surgery to request a 2nd RS from another cell.


Only dogs allowed in my front passenger seat!



Westerner said:


> I didn't like people sitting in front before COVID but would allow it then. After COVID it was not only NO but HELL NO


Same here. I never allowed paxs in my front seat. Now of course like any guy, I have made "exceptions" when it was blonde with curves! &#128526;


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> According to the Public Health Emergency Decree issued by the Mayor of the District of Columbia, passengers are barred from the front seat in limousines, taxicabs and TNC vehicles. The Governors of the State of Maryland and the Commonwealth of Virginia also have banned front seat riders. For this reason, alone, no one rides up front. ................not sorry...................


Our governor issued an executive order stating the same thing for rideshare services and taxis



Erik M said:


> That's actually a good point I'm going to raise for now on when this situation comes up again....its barred by the state of California...sorry!!!


that's what I say. I tell them, Sorry but it is actually illegal in the state of Colorado to have a passenger up front right now . That's per governor's orders. in order for Rideshare to be allowed to operate during this pandemic, we had to agree to not allow anyone up front &#129335;‍♀


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

Schmanthony said:


> Then enjoy your cash tip, 1-star, and retaliatory false complaint about intoxication, sexual harassment, not wearing a mask, picking up wrong passenger, etc.
> 
> It's far better to just wait out the timer and cancel.... unless you just don't care about deactivation.


5600+ trips with a 4.92 would seem to indicate your thoughts are incorrect, but you do you.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Justkeepswimming said:


> "Sorry Uber is currently only allowing 3 per UberX. I'd be happy to make an exception for a cash tip in the amount of... x". "But other drivers havnt had a problem!" "That's nice, you're welcome to try another driver, if you'd like to ride with me then you know what you must do".


That's when you reply "other brain dead pax haven't minded the cash tip surcharge". &#128513;



Cvillegordo said:


> Anyone have anything I can refer to from the Governor of Virginia? Still haven't found that. Not talking about an oblique reference based on general definitions.


I just reviewed the governor of Virginia's executive order from December 13, 2020 and there is no information about how many people can sit in a vehicle or in which seats.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I keep stuff piled in my front seat, so they see it and head to the back seat.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> com·mer·cial ve·hi·cle
> /kəˌmərSHəl ˈvēəkəl/
> 
> _noun_
> ...


Most of them think continually shouting "My Car, My Rules!!!" will render them exempt from civil and contractual laws.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I really want all my single pax rear seat right side only. If I can't position the car to make that the obvious choice, then I unlock only that door to seal the deal.

That position is furthest away from me and I can better monitor mask compliance enroute.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I never ever ever ever let anyone sit in the front seat. It's illegal. You will be deactivated and you can DIE if you let someone sit in the front seat. DIE. DIE. DIE!

However if a pax offers a cash tip I'll let them sit up front. Certain death and the TOS doesn't matter when cash is on the seat.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> According to the Public Health Emergency Decree issued by the Mayor of the District of Columbia, passengers are barred from the front seat in limousines, taxicabs and TNC vehicles. The Governors of the State of Maryland and the Commonwealth of Virginia also have banned front seat riders. For this reason, alone, no one rides up front. ................not sorry...................


Those places don't sound like states or like they are even part of the USA


----------



## Captain Floppy (Dec 5, 2020)

About a month ago I went to pick up a senior citizen at a senior medical facility (why does Guber contract with these places when they NEVER tip?!?!?). He opened the front door (I thought he was going to ask) then proceeds to try and sit up front. I politely told him he would have to sit in the rear. He argued that he didn't want to; when I told him it was Uber policy now he said I was full of sh!t. When I reaffirmed that he couldn't sit up front, he called me an 'effin [email protected]@hole' and walked off, as I told him "f you..." I messaged the account holder and explained that the passenger refused to sit in the rear when it is the policy, then cancelled (yes, I should have waited for the timer to expire and collect a cancellation fee, but I was in a rush to get home.) The next day, I realized this exact same thing had happened with the same passenger (who was going to the same facility) a while back. That was my last passenger ride; I doubt I'll do any more.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I don't unlock the front door while pax is within reach


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I never ever ever ever let anyone sit in the front seat. It's illegal. You will be deactivated and you can DIE if you let someone sit in the front seat. DIE. DIE. DIE!
> 
> However if a pax offers a cash tip I'll let them sit up front. Certain death and the TOS doesn't matter when cash is on the seat.


P. T. Barnum once said.....


----------



## Uberadd (Dec 31, 2019)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says "can I sit up front"? I tell him "No", he's also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said "hows everyone going to fit"? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, "oh I didn't know" card and then proceeds to tell me he'll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him "cash is king" but for some reason he'd never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole "come on bro, you'd be helping us out and doing us a favor". I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he'll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I'd take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn't a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don't give a shit about masks. It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


Not a chance. No one sits in front with me under ANY circumstance. By the way, you can be quite sick without displaying any outward symptoms. How do you determine whether or not they are sick? Their word??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I used to prefer that people sit up front. It makes conversation easier.

But I haven't driven since the end of February 2020.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

W00dbutcher said:


> P. T. Barnum once said...


"There's a sucker born every minute, who will drive for Uber!"


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says "can I sit up front"? I tell him "No", he's also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said "hows everyone going to fit"? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, "oh I didn't know" card and then proceeds to tell me he'll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him "cash is king" but for some reason he'd never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole "come on bro, you'd be helping us out and doing us a favor". I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he'll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I'd take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn't a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don't give a shit about masks. It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


Tell them to get to stepping



Classical Telecaster said:


> Absolutely it is a cancel for me right now.
> 
> On February 16 I get my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine. After that, front seat is okay, but masks required by all still.


Vaccine or not...no front seat and if you've got an attitude no back seat either


----------



## Phatdollar (Dec 6, 2020)

Cash is Ling is right. Pulled up to a private b day party, young lady comes out says she waiting for a friend, 4 others walk out 40 yo's... husband says drivers are scarce we will pat you 80 bucks cash plus whatever the trip is to take drop us off then take our friends home. I say ok, we head towards the first destination about 4 miles away, by the time we get there they had made plans for all to stay and drink more. 90 bucks 4 miles, 5 pax, 4 in back 1 up front. I just didn't want to get pulled for being overloaded.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Justkeepswimming said:


> "Sorry Uber is currently only allowing 3 per UberX. I'd be happy to make an exception for a cash tip in the amount of... x". "But other drivers havnt had a problem!" "That's nice, you're welcome to try another driver, if you'd like to ride with me then you know what you must do".


You mean "but other drivers do it" doesn't work on you????? &#129315;


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Erik M said:


> I had a pretty good fare today, it came in estimated between $37-$47 on an XL (1.4x multiplier) but when I arrived it was 6 young millennials, a few of them no masks and I immediately notice there was 6. Since COVID started in Cali we only take 5 on an XL, 3 on an X. When I pull up the pax w/o the mask opens the passenger front door and says "can I sit up front"? I tell him "No", he's also holding a large bottle of grey goose vodka with about 1/3 gone and then said "hows everyone going to fit"? I then tell him I can only take 5 on an XL, he plays the whole, "oh I didn't know" card and then proceeds to tell me he'll leave a big tip on the app. I tell him "cash is king" but for some reason he'd never heard that term because he looked at me like I was calling him a king! He then began with the whole "come on bro, you'd be helping us out and doing us a favor". I tell him I do this for money, not friendship. He then gets the hint and tells me he'll try another driver. I let the timer run out and collect my measly $3.60 cancellation fee. My point is; Does anyone else allow pax to sit up front? If it were an airport pickup and too many pieces of luggage so no choice but to sit up front then I'd take a front seat pax. Or if this pax wasn't a young dumb millennial and made an attempt to mask up even though I don't give a shit about masks. It's the point of disrespect when they approach without wearing a mask. At least wear it getting in and then ask if they have to wear it. I usually tell them as long as they're not sick or coughing then I'm ok with taking it off unless they are irritating and someone you want to kick out before the ride starts then I tell them to leave that shit on, but I always leave mine on!


What we feel is irrelevant as long as the rules say, no one rides shotgun. Do it if you like, but if you got reported, you get the short end of the stick.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I never liked pax riding shotgun from the getgo, so I'm loving that aspect of the present situation


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm a woman and they always want to sit up front, even though I have the plastic barrier and a big bag on the front seat. 

They see a woman, so they pull on the front door handle. I motion to the back. They just have to push it, though, don't they? I ask them if they can see the plastic barrier. Most of them say "yes". So then I ask them why they think I have it.

I'm sure I've gotten a couple of 1* for it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

$Driver said:


> So then I ask them why they think I have it.


I'm sure that some guys would one star you regardless, just for having the barrier. They're the same ones who want to complain about other people wearing a mask.

I think I'd probably phrase it more like "No, I really need you to sit in the back, hon."

Here in TX, we can get away with saying "hon." 

Disclaimer - I haven't driven for Uber since the end of February 2020.


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure that some guys would one star you regardless, just for having the barrier. They're the same ones who want to complain about other people wearing a mask.


I see some people like that around here. Some of them think they're going to get "friendly" with me and they're disappointed when I'm not interested.

There are a lot who talk the talk but don't walk the walk. They'll say a woman should be assertive and shouldn't have to put up with men who don't act right but when a woman does stand up for herself or puts the man in his place, they're suddenly surprised and mad at the same time.

If only they knew what I used to do but decided to retire from once I realized my boyfriend was The One.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

$Driver said:


> they're suddenly surprised and mad at the same time.


 This is what we call a bruised ego.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, lots of guys say they want a really smart woman. Until they actually encounter one.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, lots of guys say they want a really smart woman. Until they actually encounter one.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

NO pax sitting shot gun with me.


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

I don't care. Rather than pack three in the back seat like sardines, I offer up my front seat if they want to use it. Their call. Like I said. I don't care.

[NG]Owner


----------



## $Driver (Apr 28, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, lots of guys say they want a really smart woman. Until they actually encounter one.


Maybe that's why I decided my boyfriend was The One. He actually takes me seriously when we talk about the issues even if we don't agree a lot.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I didn't like it even before the virus. Picking up college students all the time I didn't like having their book bags being dragged into the front seat scratching up the front dash and glove box and the door


----------



## FloridaFuber (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeah, sort of pisses me off that you go to a pick up and they have 4 paxs and you tell them no front seaters and cancel and Uber pays you nothing..it's Ubers rule but they just pay lip service and nothing more


#1husler said:


> NO pax sitting shot gun with me.


----------



## Justkeepswimming (Nov 16, 2020)

FloridaFuber said:


> Yeah, sort of pisses me off that you go to a pick up and they have 4 paxs and you tell them no front seaters and cancel and Uber pays you nothing..it's Ubers rule but they just pay lip service and nothing more


Let them know you can only take 3. If they give you lip then wait the 5 mins and cancel for rider behavior. You will get paid your cancel fee plus distance in most markets


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

FloridaFuber said:


> Yeah, sort of pisses me off that you go to a pick up and they have 4 paxs and you tell them no front seaters and cancel and Uber pays you nothing..it's Ubers rule but they just pay lip service and nothing more


You got to wait out the 5 minutes. If you wait out the 5 minutes, you'll get paid.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Since this Covid thing started I have let 2 riders sit shotgun. Both had physical limitations that made getting into the backseat very difficult.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm sure that some guys would one star you regardless, just for having the barrier. They're the same ones who want to complain about other people wearing a mask.
> 
> I think I'd probably phrase it more like "No, I really need you to sit in the back, hon."
> 
> ...


You ain't missing much!!!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

freee.taxicab.tech said:


> dont care where they sit 1 bit
> cause im not a scary lil .....
> 
> its like no one can read the constitution haha
> ...


I don't think you've read the Constitution or done maybe.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Atom guy said:


> NO passengers in the front. I didn't like it before covid. I keep a nice pile of crap on my front passenger seat now


Me too. I never liked it. Too close. I had a rider actually reach over and turn my radio volume up. Totally disrespectful. I kicked him out, he eventually cancelled after I'd driven a couple of miles , I collected my nice easy 8 bucks and change, logged off and immediately reported him to Uber under rider behavior. He was an ass. His breath smelled the same.&#128580; I'm sure others are quite grateful he wears a mask. Hopefully he visited a dentist to get that taken care of...if he hasn't half-died from the smell of his own breath...


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I’m fully vaccinated idc I let them sit in front no issue at all


----------

